# Scorpion Business Questions



## Victor Koney (Jul 3, 2017)

My business partner and I are interested in making some money milking scorpions. Does anyone have any information on what it takes to pursue this dangerous undertaking. What kind of scorpion venom are pharmaceutical companies interested in? What kind of enclosure and habitat does scorpion need to survive? What is a good website to buy scorpions online? Please any information would be helpful in our new adventure!!

Thanks, Vic


----------



## RTTB (Jul 3, 2017)

Not sure if there is a market for it here in the US.


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 3, 2017)

Victor Koney said:


> My business partner and I are interested in making some money milking scorpions. Does anyone have any information on what it takes to pursue this dangerous undertaking. What kind of scorpion venom are pharmaceutical companies interested in? What kind of enclosure and habitat does scorpion need to survive? What is a good website to buy scorpions online? Please any information would be helpful in our new adventure!!
> 
> Thanks, Vic


The U.S. does not have any really medically significant species.  _Centruroides sculpturatus _is the most potent and it is not on the scale with more infamous species like _A. bicolor _or _L. quinquestriatus. _ 

The set up for keeping  a Scorpion depends on the species you are keeping. What species are you thinking of keeping? 

Also, it is not really a "dangerous undertaking."  They are not the crazy things that the media and mass hysteria/misinformation have made them out to be.


----------



## Kayv (Jul 4, 2017)

Seems like in various forums, people are popping up wanting to milk scorpions because of some viral video or article saying that scorpion venom is the most expensive liquid on earth.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jul 4, 2017)

The amount of scorps it would take to even gather a Pint lol you would drown yourself buying scorps to milk .


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 4, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> The U.S. does not have any really medically significant species.  _Centruroides sculpturatus _is the most potent and it is not on the scale with more infamous species like _A. bicolor _or _L. quinquestriatus. _
> 
> The set up for keeping  a Scorpion depends on the species you are keeping. What species are you thinking of keeping?
> 
> Also, it is not really a "dangerous undertaking."  They are not the crazy things that the media and mass hysteria/misinformation have made them out to be.



Buthacus Arenicola and Lieurus Quinquestriatus are some of the scorpions we are looking into. I understand these scorpions are some of the more dangerous scorpions out there. What kind of set up would I need for these scorpions? Is there demand for the vemon on these types of scorpions in the pharmaceutical world?


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 4, 2017)

Kayv said:


> Seems like in various forums, people are popping up wanting to milk scorpions because of some viral video or article saying that scorpion venom is the most expensive liquid on earth.



Yes we did see that article online and we were wondering if there truth to it?


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 4, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> The amount of scorps it would take to even gather a Pint lol you would drown yourself buying scorps to milk .


Yes we are eventually going to probably need tens of thousands of scorpions. Is it possible to breed a specific type of scorpion in a controlled environment or is it more reasonable to collected a specific scorpion at its source?


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 4, 2017)

Victor Koney said:


> Yes we are eventually going to probably need tens of thousands of scorpions. Is it possible to breed a specific type of scorpion in a controlled environment or is it more reasonable to collected a specific scorpion at its source?


For a project of that type of undertaking it would be more practical to breed thrm yourself yes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 4, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> For a project of that type of undertaking it would be more practical to breed thrm yourself yes.


Yes that was my thoughts as well, however this is going to be somewhat of a challenge considering I've never even seen a scorpion in real life.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jul 4, 2017)

For L. quinquestriatus and some of the more potent scorps, you'd probably have to export out of the country to places like the middle east where scorpions can actually kill. Not much point in having deathstalker venom if a fraction of a fraction of the population even owns them in the US.  The other concern would be initial startup. I recently talked to someone selling L. quinquestriatus as 2i slings. They go for $60 each, and are pretty rare to come across. As others have said, you'd need a huge facility with lots of these scorps to even get a small amount. With the rarity and cost of these scorps, you'd be hard pressed to get even a decent amount of them. Not only that, but you would probably be buying slings and would need to take months and even years to raise them enough to milk them. To me, it really isn't profitable in the US unless you have a big facility built to process and care for them. The initial would be gigantic and the overall profit wouldn't be worth it really when you export overseas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 4, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> For L. quinquestriatus and some of the more potent scorps, you'd probably have to export out of the country to places like the middle east where scorpions can actually kill. Not much point in having deathstalker venom if a fraction of a fraction of the population even owns them in the US.  The other concern would be initial startup. I recently talked to someone selling L. quinquestriatus as 2i slings. They go for $60 each, and are pretty rare to come across. As others have said, you'd need a huge facility with lots of these scorps to even get a small amount. With the rarity and cost of these scorps, you'd be hard pressed to get even a decent amount of them. Not only that, but you would probably be buying slings and would need to take months and even years to raise them enough to milk them. To me, it really isn't profitable in the US unless you have a big facility built to process and care for them. The initial would be gigantic and the overall profit wouldn't be worth it really when you export overseas.




Well the huge facility is something we are looking into getting as of right now. I agree the initial startup cost might be costly but perhaps after breeding these specific types of scorpions for milking purposes would be profitable in the long run. It's something my business partner and I are currently discussing. Androctonus Crassicauda, Androctonus Amoreuxi, Buthus Occitanus, Buthacus Arenicola and Lieurus Quinquestriatus are some of the scorpions we are interested in first learning how to take care of them in a responsible manner and then eventually in the near future breed them. We are even considering going to the source of these scorpions to learn more about them from people that live with them on a day to day basis. I seems like a dangerous adventure but we only live once right?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jul 4, 2017)

Victor Koney said:


> Well the huge facility is something we are looking into getting as of right now. I agree the initial startup cost might be costly but perhaps after breeding these specific types of scorpions for milking purposes would be profitable in the long run. It's something my business partner and I are currently discussing. Androctonus Crassicauda, Androctonus Amoreuxi, Buthus Occitanus, Buthacus Arenicola and Lieurus Quinquestriatus are some of the scorpions we are interested in first learning how to take care of them in a responsible manner and then eventually in the near future breed them. We are even considering going to the source of these scorpions to learn more about them from people that live with them on a day to day basis. I seems like a dangerous adventure but we only live once right?


Honestly, the more licrative buines in the US may be to just sell them in the pet trade. Keepers like myself are actively looking for "dangerous and rare" species like H. tamulus and L. quinquestriatus and are willing to pay quite a bit. Especially when in this huge facility, you could have many breeding groups. 

Also, on the topic of care, MANY of the desert species are similar if not exactly the same care-wise. Desert scorps need dry sub with periodical light misting and 80-85 F heat. Some of the more "tropical" species like to have a water dish and a mix of sand/cocoa fiber with a little more misting. Other than that, I would feed most the same. Feeding depends on slings, but the scorps you mentioned eat quite a bit. Maybe as slings, you feed twice to three times a week and as adults once or twice a months with roaches. Most of the species you mentioned are desert species that need it dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kayv (Jul 4, 2017)

As someone who works in the biotech industry, you'll most likely not be able to just milk and sell. You'll have to have a controlled environment, aseptic sampling, sterile containers, store the venom in a specific temperature, and specific shipping requirements, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 4, 2017)

Kayv said:


> As someone who works in the biotech industry, you'll most likely not be able to just milk and sell. You'll have to have a controlled environment, aseptic sampling, sterile containers, store the venom in a specific temperature, and specific shipping requirements, etc.



Yes I understand that completely, the first important question we are trying to figure out is what specific scorpion venom are pharmaceutical companies interested in and is there demand for it. Hottentotta tumulus scorpions are ones we are very interested in and fact we are possibly planning a trip to India to learn more about their habit and possible transportation of some of them back to the states.


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 6, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Honestly, the more licrative buines in the US may be to just sell them in the pet trade. Keepers like myself are actively looking for "dangerous and rare" species like H. tamulus and L. quinquestriatus and are willing to pay quite a bit. Especially when in this huge facility, you could have many breeding groups.
> 
> Also, on the topic of care, MANY of the desert species are similar if not exactly the same care-wise. Desert scorps need dry sub with periodical light misting and 80-85 F heat. Some of the more "tropical" species like to have a water dish and a mix of sand/cocoa fiber with a little more misting. Other than that, I would feed most the same. Feeding depends on slings, but the scorps you mentioned eat quite a bit. Maybe as slings, you feed twice to three times a week and as adults once or twice a months with roaches. Most of the species you mentioned are desert species that need it dry.


For the more rare and dangerous species, how uncommon are they in the United States?


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jul 6, 2017)

Just about EVERYTHING  from africa and middle East 
Androctonus 
Parabuthus 
Leiurus.
Etc.....
Obviously none the wich native to here so unless your going to import them your self or order them over seas. You're going to have to find breeders on forums like this who can sell you adult pairs ti everything you want to breed


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jul 6, 2017)

Victor Koney said:


> For the more rare and dangerous species, how uncommon are they in the United States?


Rare species (a great example would be Leiurus jordanensis, which is basically a black deathstalker) can go for upwards of $200 for a sling, and adults could be sold at an incredibly high price. I see them more and more, but they are still very rare to see. The problem woth the US is the import laws. Many countries like Africa and possibly the Middle East where the scorpions are most deadly have highly strict import laws that stop almost all hobbyists from getting species there. You can get permits, but that takes a lot of time. Depends on the scorp though, mostly. I know of only one seller recently that is selling H. tamulus slings, but he is also one of the best to get rare scorps from. Most of the really venemous and rare species are uncommon in the US since not many want to sell potentially deadly animals. Probably won't find the quantity of them to milk, but oossibly to breed...


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jul 6, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Rare species (a great example would be Leiurus jordanensis, which is basically a black deathstalker) can go for upwards of $200 for a sling, and adults could be sold at an incredibly high price. I see them more and more, but they are still very rare to see. The problem woth the US is the import laws. Many countries like Africa and possibly the Middle East where the scorpions are most deadly have highly strict import laws that stop almost all hobbyists from getting species there. You can get permits, but that takes a lot of time. Depends on the scorp though, mostly. I know of only one seller recently that is selling H. tamulus slings, but he is also one of the best to get rare scorps from. Most of the really venemous and rare species are uncommon in the US since not many want to sell potentially deadly animals. Probably won't find the quantity of them to milk, but oossibly to breed...


Facebook.  Once you realise who the main distributors are you can start to order from all the guys that the users on here are selling, that most poeple dont know how to obtain... many big sellers on here are going to hide their sources but again. Get on the pages and youll catch on very quickly. These scrops arent as hard to obtain as most General hobbiest think they are. Their are so many people selling these  rare and "hard to obtain scorps" ive recently put all this together after a few months in the hobby. Im now able to pretty much get a hold of anything i want. But price is always the big X FACTOR


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 6, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> Facebook.  Once you realise who the main distributors are you can start to order from all the guys that the users on here are selling, that most poeple dont know how to obtain... many big sellers on here are going to hide their sources but again. Get on the pages and youll catch on very quickly. These scrops arent as hard to obtain as most General hobbiest think they are. Their are so many people selling these  rare and "hard to obtain scorps" ive recently put all this together after a few months in the hobby. Im now able to pretty much get a hold of anything i want. But price is always the big X FACTOR


Yes we are definitely looking into going to the source of all the rare scorpions and bringing some back home. I think the challenging part is getting them back alive and putting them into an controlled environment that they will survive in. I can't wait to go to where these scorpions live and see them in their natural habitat.


----------



## Victor Koney (Jul 6, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Rare species (a great example would be Leiurus jordanensis, which is basically a black deathstalker) can go for upwards of $200 for a sling, and adults could be sold at an incredibly high price. I see them more and more, but they are still very rare to see. The problem woth the US is the import laws. Many countries like Africa and possibly the Middle East where the scorpions are most deadly have highly strict import laws that stop almost all hobbyists from getting species there. You can get permits, but that takes a lot of time. Depends on the scorp though, mostly. I know of only one seller recently that is selling H. tamulus slings, but he is also one of the best to get rare scorps from. Most of the really venemous and rare species are uncommon in the US since not many want to sell potentially deadly animals. Probably won't find the quantity of them to milk, but oossibly to breed...


Yes we will have to look at the laws within the United States about importation of potentially deadly scorpions. I think this sounds a profitable business so it's something we are looking into at the moment.


----------



## Steev (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello I just see your post ,  I'm running a business like that in haiti and transport venom to USA so you can contact me directly in my email for more info on how to set up a business with you . estiverne8@gmail.com 


Victor Koney said:


> My business partner and I are interested in making some money milking scorpions. Does anyone have any information on what it takes to pursue this dangerous undertaking. What kind of scorpion venom are pharmaceutical companies interested in? What kind of enclosure and habitat does scorpion need to survive? What is a good website to buy scorpions online? Please any information would be helpful in our new adventure!!
> 
> Thanks, Vic


anif


----------



## Business man (Feb 1, 2018)

Victor Koney said:


> My business partner and I are interested in making some money milking scorpions. Does anyone have any information on what it takes to pursue this dangerous undertaking. What kind of scorpion venom are pharmaceutical companies interested in? What kind of enclosure and habitat does scorpion need to survive? What is a good website to buy scorpions online? Please any information would be helpful in our new adventure!!
> 
> Thanks, Vic


HI,
Are you still looking to invest in this? Because I’d like to present a business oppoetunity I have about this. Thank you. Hope to hear back from you.


----------



## KYguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi, I am new here as well to these forums and just getting back into scorps myself. I too have looked into the possibility of making this childhood hobby a secondary income. I have had to do a bit of research on the subject myself. As many here have pointed out that there hasn't been a big need for rare anti venoms when only people in the scorpion hobby would ever possibly encounter anything that would cause you to need them in the States. After all there is only like 25 species considered deadly anyway, mostly to children and the elderly with other health conditions.

As far as I have found, is that if you still wish to pursue the milking trade. These are a long list of things that I would consider:
Start up cost - you will want to have safety precautions in place, if you wish to house the more dangerous species. Not just epinephrine pen but also a source of anti venom yourself and a know a local facility that would be able to administer it correctly. "Have a specialist in mind" because in time of emergency time is of the essence! Also consider containment protocols in the case of a major disaster and your dangerous little friends where to escape. For me I considered the possibility of a well contained facility with things such as sticky trap type boarders to go along any possible escape routes. I say this because safety in all manners should be priority number one. Not just for your safety but also for the safety of the hobby. A major release that could turn into a possible invasive specie would be then end of your business after the courts get done with you but it would also greatly damage the hobby as a whole and bring more regulations upon the rest of the trade. Also with this much investment in animals you would want backup generators, water supplies for power outages and things of that nature. Several thousand scorpions dead because of a power outage in middle of winter would ruin you. You also would have to be prepared for sickness, bacterial breakouts and that sort of thing.

Now once you have considered safety I would suggest doing a lot of reading. There is somewhere between 1200 - 1500 different scorpions that you have to dig deep to find specific data or information of any great use for any one of them especially if you plan on going as big with it as I can tell from your post. There are many forums, scientific journals, and books that are written by explorers, scientist, and other experts alike. And consider what type of business you want to focus on: pet trade, anti venoms, research. I say this because all of which are possibilities. But you mentioned you have never even seen a scorpion, so please do yourself a great favor and find a knowledgeable person that can introduce you to the world before you jump into it. And end up with a bunch of random animals that you will never be able to manage or have some direction for their use.  Rather that be another facility, hobbyist, or a competent person in the field of arachnology..... Anyone that can give you a run down before you start playing with fire. Look up many sting stories and the aftermath. Scorpion venom is so unique because one venom can be completely different from one another. Some are neurotoxins, some are chlorotoxin, ect. ect. Some have no anti venom available or some are just resistant to anti venom altogether. Some effect your organs while some eat your flesh and are very hard to heal at all much like a brown recluse bite.  And then after all that decide if its still something you wish to pursue. Its your life your playing with.

Also keep in mind these are living creatures and deserve at least that respect, you will owe them a moral debt to keep them healthy and happy. I hate the idea of puppy mills and people who have no love but for the dollar bill at the expense of another living creatures.

Now as far as care and equipment: you will have to consider containers, programmable hydrators/dehydrators, thermometers, hydrometers, fans, lights, substrates, dishes, tools much of which will have to be for advanced and industrial use for a large scale operation to be efficient. Some of which I will just tell you can be several thousand dollars. As well as a large facility itself, and it would almost have to have an Electro Stimulator Device or maybe even this new robotic scorpion milking machine that is rumored about, but I have still yet to see in action. Once you have learned more about the chemical properties of the venom's themselves you will learn that they are very complex. But to keep them you must have specialized equipment like cryo ultra cold freezers to even store it for more than a day or so before it becomes totally useless in most fields. You will also have to consider this being in the states you will have to consider specialized shipping containers to keep such temperatures for extended shipments as most would have to go overseas. Also be noted from what little research I have done from other scientist work that most all venoms are different from one another. And I mean all the way down to the molecular level. One species may have a low mass molecular count of 356 from one region or a specific set of peptides but the exact same species from a very nearby region may be similar but different. Meaning that you would have to have each of your venom's tested scientifically, and then you would have to find a strain that matches the needs of which ever consumer if you wish to sell to the research field. Even today there are several of the ultra rare species that have yet to even have their venoms classified. It's so complex you would probably be better of going to school to specialize in it before you could even comprehend some of the things that go into it. Because I sure as hell don't lol.  So yes, venom can be very expensive, especially in the research area, but that's for a very good reason. Not to mention most any facility that is buying on that level for research will only deal with a accredited and knowledgeable lab facility that is of the medical standards and staffed. Or just farm there own as part of the research its self. So be ready to do lots of notes as you will have to document EVERYTHING! Have regular inspections, and I am sure there are many permits and licenses that would also have to be acquired to deal in the medical research field. As well as state and federal laws to top it off. And possibly even permits to transport the animals themselves across each state and federal lines, because at that point your not just a hobbyist.

And then after you know more about what your getting into go back over step one and re evaluate safety precautions. As I stated if your are going big with it, you are no longer putting just yourself at risk. Thousands of deadly scorpions floating around your town is going to put you in a bad place. Think "fukashima" lol

Sorry this was so long winded but even these things just scratch the surface of what you should be thinking about before biting into a large scale operation. And I thought maybe this if nothing else will give you some direction in finding which path you might want to take. Because if you are like me, once I started digging deeper into it. I realized there is allot more to it than I had initially anticipated. If you want to make facebook video money. Be ready for a rude awakening! But as far as I know anti venoms are not nearly as profitable but don't have near the requirements to dabble in either. And are much easier to get into period. And of course you can always stay in the pet trade business and sell all of us hard to find species!  Just depends on how much work and investment you are willing to put into it after you have done some major research.

* OK I shut up now that your eyes are bleeding from reading all of this...... If you even made it this far lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edwin Pinder (Apr 10, 2018)

Business man said:


> HI,
> Are you still looking to invest in this? Because I’d like to present a business oppoetunity I have about this. Thank you. Hope to hear back from you.


I also have a associate that collects scorpions at this present time and is looking for a market to sell. So if there is a need I may be able to direct you to a source where you can purchase scorpions for your research or milking purpose.


----------



## Edwin Pinder (Apr 10, 2018)

Business man said:


> HI,
> Are you still looking to invest in this? Because I’d like to present a business oppoetunity I have about this. Thank you. Hope to hear back from you.


Hello
I have an associate who may be willing to hear a proposal in terms of a business opportunity because from the time he heard of the value of the scorpion venom he have been collecting and keeping them and to date he may have thousands in his possession. please contact me at eddiegold18@gmail.com with your proposal and maybe we can start something phenomenal.


----------



## Muhammed Usman (May 26, 2018)

Hello people,  I am into Scorpion farming,  currently I have thousands of scorpion in my farm,  but access to the milking machine is a setback.. Anyone with good information as regards the machine should contact me at usmanalfa03@yahoo.com. Also I sell in large quantities if you are interested contact me.  Thanks........


----------



## NYAN (May 26, 2018)

I wonder if these guys know any Nigerian princes..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarvinBushwick (Sep 14, 2018)

Steev said:


> Hello I just see your post ,  I'm running a business like that in haiti and transport venom to USA so you can contact me directly in my email for more info on how to set up a business with you . estiverne8@gmail.com
> 
> anif


Hey so how do you transport them to US? Is it legal? Also have you gotten any info on how to obtain the milking robot ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Sep 14, 2018)

MarvinBushwick said:


> Hey so how do you transport them to US? Is it legal? Also have you gotten any info on how to obtain the milking robot ?


It’s a scam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Lee (Sep 25, 2018)

Milking scorps sounds like a horrible idea(Because the huge amount of scorps you need and all the land and buildings and equipments you need). I would suggest go with a specie that commonly tag people AND is easy to breed(reproduce), something like Tityus Stigmurus(Basicly the only specie I know ). These guys reproduce asexually and are pretty communal, and lots of accidental stings happen every year. But honestly you would be making way more just selling the scorps, people pay a lot for scorps that they want.


----------

